# NREMT-P Practicals Guidance for a rookie?



## hawkunit (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey folks,

Because I spent the last 5 years working as a special forces medic in the Army, I am allowed to challenge the NREMT-P examinations which I am planning to do in a few weeks here to work in Kentucky. There are plenty of study resources for the written exams, but the practicals are something else.

I have downloaded all the skills worksheets from the NR website, but is clear to me some hands on will be necessary prior to the examination. I am told that community colleges and local education centers sometimes host practicals refreshers. Any guidance you can offer on how I might prepare as a complete outsider to the world of EMS will be truly invaluable to me. Thanks so much for the help in advance.

Brian


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 23, 2010)

I suggest going to YouTube and typing NREMT skills.  There you will find videos for each skill and how to do them.   You have a lot more education than most people taking the test, so you should be fine.

Follow the sheets and remember basic protocols and all will be good.  I personally HATED skills, yet still passed first try.  If I can do it, you can.


Oh, and mentioning to your testers that you've never done skills testing because you were an SF medical sgt and it's all new to you won't hurt either B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2010)

Also... I don't know how it is other places, but when I did my medic practicals, the statics cards were horrible. Take some extra time to make sure you can tell what it is due to fading and whatnot. If you can't make sure you tell the site coordinator that.


----------



## 18G (Oct 24, 2010)

The NREMT-P practicals aren't all that bad. I was really nervous going into them as the impression we were given by our instructors made it sound like the evaluators were going to be very particular but mine weren't at all. 

Just study the skill sheets over and over and watch the videos online... Pass Paramedic and Nancy Caroline Paramedic prep... the Nancy one's are more recent but both are very helpful and are pretty realistic in how the stations are run. 

If you have someone to practice on like a gf or wife... make them be your patient.. have your skill sheets laying out and look at them as your going through the assessment.


----------



## hawkunit (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys thanks for all the feedback. This at least gives me a place to start. I appreciate your taking the time to help a rookie out  .


----------

